# One of my favourite discoveries in the usa....The EVO DV,



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well as a lot of you know i spend a fair chunk of my time over in the usa. I also keep up with what goes on TTmk1 across the pond. and recently i was very fortunate enough to come across this.... The Mad Max Evo diverter valve. 

In a word folks its incredible. You all know what i am like when it comes to upgrading parts on my qs. I tend to go very deep into research before carrying out the mod.

The valve is designed by a very clever guy by the name of Max Clesca in the usa. Max works for the development team for team Mitsubishi, which encompasses their Paris Dakar vehicles.

Max designed his own valve through frustration with the choice of uprated valves on the market. And after various tests, the amount of boost they lost as boost increased. This valve will boost 30psi solid with no leaks all day long. And has a much larger flow capacity than the standard oem valve and any forge valve on the market.

I have fitted one to my qs. And i can honestly say i am a very happy bunny with the results. Transfer of boost between shifts is unreal compared to the very capable forge 008dv i was running before. I apologise if this valve has been mentioned here before. But i wanted to share this with you. And i feel this would be particularly effective with bigger turbo setups.

I will be buying a few of these valves soon if anyone is interested. 

Here is some info on the valve...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ter-Valves

http://www.mcpii.com/MadMaxDV.html

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> You all know what i am like when it comes to upgrading parts on my qs. I tend to go very deep into research before carrying out the mod.
> Damien.


Hmmmm , I hadn't noticed that TBH :lol: :wink: I thought you were a shoot from the hip type of guy


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah im not known for my Spontaneity when it comes to my car projects..lol....  Research research..... [smiley=book2.gif]

That is why i wanted to share this valve with the forum? It really is that good. The usa TTmk1 big turbo guys are all using this valve. I think its with all things new it needs proving....forge have such a stronghold on the market and its a shame because this valve is that good. I really am the messenger here.

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeez, can you imagine the correspondence poor old Steve Schwing must have waded thru lately?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Been waiting for Max bloody Clesca to send me one of these since Feb. In the end I lost hope/interest


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt i can get you one from Max in the states....he sends one direct to me in my crew hotels in the us. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I sense a GB coming on.  How many you think you can smuggle back?

If they can come with black hoses, I'm in!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

If im honest i dont think a GB is on the cards due to how many i can legally bring into the uk. I value my job...  But hey at least 3 definites would get us a healthy discount and save a fair chunk of IT and postage.

Will let you know the details Mondo when i have had a word with Max. 

Damien.


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Howdi, what's the price Likely to be on one of these?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You have a PM :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like 3 right there! You can do a small GB - I did 5 'corners'.

Anyway, let us know what Max says.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks James...replied 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Looks like 3 right there! You can do a small GB - I did 5 'corners'.
> 
> Anyway, let us know what Max says.


Will Do Mondo... 5 corners of your suitcase... 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt i can get you one from Max in the states....he sends one direct to me in my crew hotels in the us.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks a lot Damien - very happy


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Just PM'd ya Dammo !


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt i can get you one from Max in the states....he sends one direct to me in my crew hotels in the us.
> 
> Damien.


Are you crew? For who?


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

In for one of these..Am i too late?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I guess this will fit in the usual place aswell with a bit of fiddling ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes the valve will fit in the usual place Chris..... it comes with samco reducers and stainless couplers. The samco's come in blue or like on my car black. It does help to have the cold side diverter relocation kit. But will fit in factory location. 

If you are interested just pm me, and once i get an idea on numbers i can confirm with Max. Its a win win this valve. 
Damien.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Damien do me a favour mate: Buy yourself a SteveTT bling kit.

I cant stand seeing those crappy plastic screws on your car esp. with the valve and VDTA.. 
it driving me nuts mate! [smiley=smash.gif] :lol: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So are you crew?!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: ... bought the black kit from Steve a while ago, but have exchanged it for a bling kit...all in the pipeline....just for you. :-* 
Damien.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> :lol: ... bought the black kit from Steve a while ago, but have exchanged it for a bling kit...all in the pipeline....just for you. :-*
> Damien.


Youuuu darling :-* - but not in a gay way :lol:

Brian


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol:

Damien.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you're bullshitting...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

C'mon then - Cabin Crew or Air Crew.

I bet you're Ryansquare, SloppyJet or Virginflaps in which case you're a toilet cleaner...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> C'mon then - Cabin Crew or Air Crew.
> 
> I bet you're Ryansquare, SloppyJet or Virginflaps in which case you're a toilet cleaner...


That's a nice thing to say Rich you are acting like some spoilt little brat who is having a tantrum because he isn't getting an instant reply, very poor form 

See you Saturday Damien and I want blue pipe thingymajigs matey.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon then - Cabin Crew or Air Crew.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You're probably right. Patience is something I severely lack. He was online though and if he's genuinely cabin crew then he can handle the abuse!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

No more G&Ts for you, young man; I think you've had quite enough for the rest of this flight, er, post. :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Damien , heres an idea .  YOU NEED TO GET INTO THE MOTORTRADE

You obviously love this kind of stuff and would be a credit to the world of tuning cars 

I will sell them and you tune them. Perfect 

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Neil that's a really nice compliment...Its always been a dream of mine....  I sleep eat and dream cars... :lol: Even at 30,000 feet my minds still buzzing with car ideas... [smiley=idea2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Same OEM valve as fitted to the Subaru STI, hardly his own design more of modded version of Mitsubishi/Subaru OEM, See mine to the right hand side of the top mount.










Having said that most of the Subaru tuners recommend staying OEM until you go well over 400bhp so must be quite good !


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I'd like to get into car design... heres my best so far......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> I'd like to get into car design... heres my best so far......


Is that a Mk2 :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

BAMTT said:


> Same OEM valve as fitted to the Subaru STI, hardly his own design more of modded version of Mitsubishi/Subaru OEM, See mine to the right hand side of the top mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said Max invented the valve or even took it as his own design. He only used the original evo valve as a base, from what he had at his disposal at Mitsubishi. And made it work for his TT. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> I'd like to get into car design... heres my best so far......


Nice Chris.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm interested in this dv how much are they??????


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pm sent.. 

Damien.


----------



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

Would be interested in trying one of these valves if available?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just a little update. I have been in contact with Max and he is going to get back to me with a price for a little group buy for at the moment 6 valves...

James
Mondo
Matt
Chris (rudebadger)
David (dsm113)
Andy Conroy
Neilc

Maybe's are Borisp at the moment.

Will wait for Max's reply and go from there then i will update you all. 
Any more interest let me know, and i can update the numbers to Max.
Damien.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Damien,

Please put me down as a definite


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Borisp said:


> Damien,
> 
> Please put me down as a definite


Ok Boris all done... 

James 
Mondo
Andy conroy
Matt
David (dsm113)
Rudebadger (Chris)
Borisp
Neilc
liam676
Sporty tt

Maybe's
S3 Nutter

Damien.


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you put me down as a maybe mate, only just bought a 008 but may sell and buy this.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok will do. I may have a buyer for your 008? what colour is it? 

cheers
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Now I dont think it would be fair of me to let my new BT S3 miss out on this little pressie :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok Neil good move, will put you down. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok Neil good move, will put you down. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha class. Gun metal mate.


----------



## crzygreek (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Damien,

I'm wondering if I can join your GB even if I'm in Canada?! I could possibly arrange separate shipping of my valve to my warehouse in the US? Let me know what Max says :!:

Theo


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Theo
I would not have a problem arranging postage to a us destination. Would you like me to put you on the GB list. Will let you know the intricate details etc ,when Max gets back to me.  
Damien


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Can yu just ask for a prie on the dv byitself for me? I dont need the joiners or silicone reducers or the clips for that matter lol.


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Damien
Count me in if i am not too late black pipe


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok Sporty tt your down on the list... 

James 
Mondo
Andy conroy
Matt
David (dsm113)
Rudebadger (Chris)
Borisp
Neilc
liam676
Sporty tt

Maybe's
S3 Nutter

Damien.


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Damien,

Could you put me down for a valve with blue hoses please

Gerry


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Gerry

Will do.

James (aka jamman)
Mondo
Andy conroy
Matt
David (dsm113)
Rudebadger (Chris)
Borisp
Neilc
liam676
Sporty tt
Gerry Lea

Maybe's
S3 Nutter

Damien.


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Damien


----------



## Lego (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi could you PM me the price details and put me down as a maybe (blue hoses)


----------



## crzygreek (Jun 12, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Theo
> I would not have a problem arranging postage to a us destination. Would you like me to put you on the GB list. Will let you know the intricate details etc ,when Max gets back to me.
> Damien


That sounds great Damien, put me down for a valve with black hoses if possible


----------



## Lego (Sep 28, 2008)

any updates on this Damien?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not yet Lego. Still waiting from Max to source the oem evo valves from his supplier then he can mod them. As soon as i hear i will let you all know.  
Damien


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok guys just got an email from Max. 10 valves were managed to be sourced from his supplier. And its looking like that is going to be the "parden the pun"... maximum for this group buy at this time. I thought Max might have been able to source more. Not to say we cannot start another one straight away after this one....as i can probably get some interest from the s3 forums.

More info very soon guys.
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats great Damien , the sooner the better as my S3 is going to get some tinkering soon and I would love the valve to be fitted at the time.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

No Worries Neil, i promise i am trying my best to get our toys as fast as i can....its a carefully orchestrated project. 

Managed to get Max to squeeze another valve into our GB.... So here is the list for this group buy...

James (aka jamman)
Mondo
Andy conroy
Matt
David (dsm113)
Rudebadger (Chris)
Borisp
Neilc
liam676
Sporty tt
Gerry Lea

Guys just to let you know you have a choice of blue or black samco's. I know a few of you have already stated your hose preference. But for those who have not. Could you pm me, or in brackets next to your name on this list put your preferred colour.

Cheers chaps. Next update soon.  
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> No Worries Neil, i promise i am trying my best to get our toys as fast as i can....its a carefully orchestrated project.
> 
> Managed to get Max to squeeze another valve into our GB.... So here is the list for this group buy...
> 
> ...


Cheers

Neil


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> No Worries Neil, i promise i am trying my best to get our toys as fast as i can....its a carefully orchestrated project.
> 
> Managed to get Max to squeeze another valve into our GB.... So here is the list for this group buy...
> 
> ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok here we go Samco hose colour list for our Max Evo valves....

James (aka jamman)
Mondo (BLACK)
Andy conroy (BLACK)
Matt (BLACK)
David (dsm113)
Rudebadger (Chris)
Borisp
Neilc
liam676
Sporty tt (BLACK)
Gerry Lea (BLUE)

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok here we go Samco hose colour list for our Max Evo valves....
> 
> James (aka jamman)
> Mondo (BLACK)
> ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Neil and James.. 

James (aka jamman) (BLUE)
Mondo (BLACK)
Andy conroy (BLACK)
Matt (BLACK)
David (dsm113) (BLACK)
Rudebadger (BLACK)
Borisp (BLUE)
Neilc (BLACK)
liam676 (BLACK)
Sporty tt (BLACK)
Gerry Lea (BLUE)

Thanks guys all done. Will relay the info to Max so he can start building. 

Damien.


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Whens the next GB? Did he mention how much it is for just the DV by itself?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

S3 Nutter said:


> Whens the next GB? Did he mention how much it is for just the DV by itself?


Pm sent... 

Damien.


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like I missed out on this one, but it's ok, I just placed an order, will hopefully compliment my new big turbo nicely. 

Will post up pics when I get mine.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

cralstc said:


> Looks like I missed out on this one, but it's ok, I just placed an order, will hopefully compliment my new big turbo nicely.
> 
> Will post up pics when I get mine.


It certainly will.....look forward to your report back... 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Damien
Just want to say I appreciate you organising this. Just let me know when/how much etc.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Sorry for late response.... been at Peppa Pig world for 2 days..... 

PM's ya back Dammo


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

No worries Chris... 

And thanks for the kind words Matt. 

Just waiting for the final facts and figures from Max now. Will let you all know as soon as i find out. Thanks for all your fast responses to samco colour choice. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Damien, when you planning on smuggling these back into Blighty? Just curious.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Damien, when you planning on smuggling these back into Blighty? Just curious.


You in HM Customs then :?: :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope. I just fancy receiving imported goods.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Nope. I just fancy receiving imported goods.


I bet you do Raymond , I had that feeling about you :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pm sent Mondo.... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers, ears.

And Neil, I've got somewhere to store my ill-gotten booty; I plan on using my 3rd flap... :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Damien, I'm gonna have to pull out (as the bishop said to the actress). Have belatedly come to the - what should have been obvious - conclusion that, with exhaust, injectors, resultant fettling and the BBK kit on the go I can't really spare the dosh on the DV. So sorry, but I'm gonna step back from this one. :?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to here that pal. But i understand you have priorities with your bbk costing you a small fortune. Its a shame as this is a great piece of engineering . In the future when you have covered financially from your bbk rape...  if you want to order again you know where to come. :wink:

So chaps we have an opening for one valve in the group buy left. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sorry to here that pal. But i understand you have priorities with your bbk costing you a small fortune. Its a shame as this is a great piece of engineering . In the future when you have covered financially from your bbk rape...  if you want to order again you know where to come. :wink:
> 
> So chaps we have an opening for one valve in the group buy left.
> 
> Damien.


any update Damo?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Right a little update... I have been working hard to sort this GB out. Max has had trouble sourcing all the valves as of late. And coping with his usa orders for mcpi. He has asked me to sort out two groups so that he can deliver 5 valves at a time. As he is overwhelmed by demand at the moment. And has told me to apologise to you for this. :?

What does this mean? I will be looking to collect the first 6 valves on the 21st of august on my trip to the usa. And the first people to request a valve were.

Matt
James
Andy conroy
David
Rudebadger(chris)
Borisp

Both groups will be getting the same discount GB price. Which Max is getting back to me on at the moment.

The second group being.

Neil C
Liam676
Sporty tt
Gerry Lea
CrAkHaBiTT

Sorry this is taking a while guys, i promise you i am trying my best. 

More updates very soon.
Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No problem at all Damien I know you are a man that can be trusted 

Look forward to further information.

One thing I would suggest is that you confirm everyone is still on for this so your supplier isn't left holding stock since he seems a small business.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks James ....And yes i am in the process of establishing if everyone is still interested. And then making the appropriate adjustments from there. 

Damien,


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks James ....And yes i am in the process of establishing if everyone is still interested. And then making the appropriate adjustments from there.
> 
> Damien,


Cool I would get the money in as well mate a couple of very dodgy names on there mate NeilC etc etc


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: oh yeah dodgy Neil.... [smiley=kid.gif] ....the one who promises you a ride in his BT qs.....then lets you down.. and then sells it on....[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.

Will do the money details when i have very soon established the GB price with Max.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Shove it you two. :lol:

I will get my own bloody valve then


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not on the list *cries*!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fella im so sorry......will change it immediately. 

Damien.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

No worries mate!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update fella !!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Guys.

Ok here we go. So all in, delivered to your uk doorstep. With a bit of orchestration from me. The valve will be 123 pounds each. 

I will be collecting the valves on the 21st of august across the pond.

So batch one being:

James 
Andy Conroy
Matt
David dsm113
Rudebadger

If you confirm that is ok with you all guys. And then we can collect payment and get the ball rolling.

Many thanks for your patience. 

Damien.


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Ok here we go. So all in, delivered to your uk doorstep. With a bit of orchestration from me. The valve will be 123 pounds each.
> 
> ...


Whenever your ready mate  How do you want payment?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Andy, Paypal is the best way. Will let you all know very soon. 

Damien.


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Just wondering if this valve is for BigTurbo setups only? or will it work better than a Forge 007 on a stage one map with uprated intake and full 3" turbo back exhaust? And if so...........................................can you post to Australia :-*


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Mondo said:


> Damien, I'm gonna have to pull out (as the bishop said to the actress). Have belatedly come to the - what should have been obvious - conclusion that, with exhaust, injectors, resultant fettling and the BBK kit on the go I can't really spare the dosh on the DV. So sorry, but I'm gonna step back from this one. :?


Can I take Mondo's ?


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Ok here we go. So all in, delivered to your uk doorstep. With a bit of orchestration from me. The valve will be 123 pounds each.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.

David


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I would be intreste din the future. Il see how Matt and Neil get on with these on their BT beats (well I doubt it will work on Neils at the min :wink: )

Whens yours going in mate?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bikerz said:


> I would be intreste din the future. Il see how Matt and Neil get on with these on their BT beats (well I doubt it will work on Neils at the min :wink: )
> 
> Whens yours going in mate?


This valve is made for big turbo applications. Its huge size/capacity just shifts air like nothing i have ever experienced in a dv. I have had mine fitted to my qs for a month now and its awesome. The inlet and outlets on the valve need pipe reducers to fit our cars, included in the kit...to give you some idea of size. 
Max designed this valve because he was frustrated with the forge size items loosing boost top end. This valve is rock solid no leaking even at 30psi.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TTKING said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Damien, I'm gonna have to pull out (as the bishop said to the actress). Have belatedly come to the - what should have been obvious - conclusion that, with exhaust, injectors, resultant fettling and the BBK kit on the go I can't really spare the dosh on the DV. So sorry, but I'm gonna step back from this one. :?
> ...


Sorry TTKING that one was taken. If i get enough interest once all these orders have been sent to their happy new owners. I can have a word with Max to get some more valves to modify, to do another GB. 

Damien.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TT Sport. Im running a 2.0L GTX30R76 on my baby so she needs to shift alot of air! I have a forge supersize at the min. Will wait for opions from Matt.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Spot on Damo 

Let me know details and I'll paypal as soon as your ready.

Cheers fella

Chris


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dammmmmooooo send payment details and the dosh will be with you


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> TTKING said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


Ok please let me know as Soon as your ready I will send the £  I need this on my car good vortex the guys in the states are miles a head of us over here...


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Ok here we go. So all in, delivered to your uk doorstep. With a bit of orchestration from me. The valve will be 123 pounds each.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pm sent mate. 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Damien

Just let me know when / how you want paying for the valve.
This will be a great addition to the build 

Matt


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Damien, how do you have the valve postioned? As max says is best to have it in the push pull position but yours looks like its vaccum positioned.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi no mine is in the push pull standard fitment position. Max recommends vacuum position for track days etc.. But i am am happy as larry with how mine is fitted. The boost transfer between shifts is immense. 

Damien.


----------



## S3 Nutter (Jul 21, 2010)

Perfect, have you tried it in vacuum position yet?

Cant wait for mine, ended up dealing directly with max so sorry for not pm'ing you back mate bt thanks for the help.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Damien I want mine now GIVE ME YOURS  :wink: :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a little update guys to say all our valves have been sent out by Max and have arrived in newyork safely. All ready for me to collect next tuesday. Just want to thank you all for your patience and fast payment. 

Will be starting the organising of the second batch of MM evo valves very soon. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

whoop whoop.... so cant wait for this, which is deffo my last mod for sometime :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL....i used to say that Chris....but this modding lark is addictive. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Damien , when do you think I may get mine ? , because a certain chappy from Staines would quite like it when he gets my S3 back from its headwork.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok Neil im trying my best for this month....i have quite a few state side trips and that includes 3 trips to JFK. All dependent on Max. Will contact Max now. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok Neil im trying my best for this month....i have quite a few state side trips and that includes 3 trips to JFK. All dependent on Max. Will contact Max now.
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not really worried about the second batch.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm not really worried about the second batch.


As in you are only worried about being in the first batch or you dont mind letting me have yours and you have a later one :?: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As in don't really care once I've got mine :wink: :-*

bloody auto word spell thingy


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> As in don't really care free I've got mine :wink: :-*


Gimmme gimmmme if you havent fitted yet :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm not really worried about the second batch.


ha ha.... actually chuckled....


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> LOL....i used to say that Chris....but this modding lark is addictive. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


I say it every month......


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

neilc said:


> Hey Damien , when do you think I may get mine ? , because a certain chappy from Staines would quite like it when he gets my S3 back from its headwork.


Don't hold your breath, Neil; they'll be tweaking my zorst first. :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Damien , when do you think I may get mine ? , because a certain chappy from Staines would quite like it when he gets my S3 back from its headwork.
> ...


Whys that then? have you been served an asbo?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wak said:


> Whys that then? have you been served an asbo?


WHAT? YOU'LL HAVE TO SPEAK UP.


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Damien
Just let me know when you want payment sent over to you !

Cheers William


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Dammo.... can I assume that you will be delivering the personally to my doorstep :lol:

excited !! Forge.... smorge.....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Chaps
Just a little update from me here in NYC. I have the first batch of valves safely with me. I get home from this busy work schedule on sunday so will be posting all your valves on monday.

Also Max gave me the go ahead for the "next" batch of 5 valves and I will be collecting these hopefully very early next month. So if you could let me know what colour samco reducers you would like blue or black that would be great.
Right got to go back to work now.
Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Chaps
> Just a little update from me here in NYC. I have the first batch of valves safely with me. I get home from this busy work schedule on sunday so will be posting all your valves on monday.
> 
> Also Max gave me the go ahead for the "next" batch of 5 valves and I will be collecting these hopefully very early next month. So if you could let me know what colour samco reducers you would like blue or black that would be great.
> ...


Blimey Damien, are you boarding a 747 Cargo :?: :lol:

No wonder the baggage weight allowance is so low with your airline, not that I'm complaining :wink:

Safe trip

John


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweeeeeet - more bits for my build


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chaps
> ...


 :lol: Well John to be honest had to turn my duds inside out for the following flight sector....as there was no room for change of clothing in my crew case...     Just kidding

Was worth it, for the smiles these car goodies are going to bring to their new owners.  cheesy but true..  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

To be honest Damien, it restores your faith in people, there are so many people that just take from this life!

So good to find there are others that enjoy giving 

I'll get a chance to meet you at the North v South rolling road day and show you how many    you have created

Thanks again

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Duggy said:


> ...So good to find there are others that enjoy giving  ...


I think Damien enjoys receiving too... :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > ...So good to find there are others that enjoy giving  ...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Oerrrr missus


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks John i really appreciate what you said.  Yes look forward to meeting you and you new bug at the RR day. 
Is your engine bay shiny and clean ready for your VTDA. :wink: 
VTDA had a nice trip in 1a on our 747 in first class...by heck it sure sucked and hoovered down a bottle of 1989 Château Lynch-Bages Médoc red wine. :-D Had to put the valves in economy though....they all kept huffing and puffing....  
Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > ...So good to find there are others that enjoy giving  ...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Mondo you couldn't help yourself could you... [smiley=jester.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

So.... you 've been spotted in economy sitting on the valves Damien. Personally i feel for your fellow passengers.










:-* Brian


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Damien , didn't know you were coming to the RR day  You going to stay the night before ? Should be a laugh.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tritium said:


> So.... you 've been spotted in economy sitting on the valves Damien. Personally i feel for your fellow passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Hey Damien , didn't know you were coming to the RR day  You going to stay the night before ? Should be a laugh.


Yes i am going to try to be there Neil. Should be a great day, with many TTmk1 characters coming.  Suppose i will be representing the souf innit [smiley=kid.gif] !! Can we have a translator present so i can understand what the northern people are saying.... [smiley=toff.gif] . 
Just kidding i'm really from up norf but don't tell my fellow southern brothers that, im trying to blend in down here. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


You know me too well.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Damien , didn't know you were coming to the RR day  You going to stay the night before ? Should be a laugh.
> ...


I heard that....... :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


Had a feeling that was going to rear its head :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks John i really appreciate what you said.  Yes look forward to meeting you and you new bug at the RR day.
> Is your engine bay shiny and clean ready for your VTDA. :wink:
> VTDA had a nice trip in 1a on our 747 in first class...by heck it sure sucked and hoovered down a bottle of 1989 Château Lynch-Bages Médoc red wine. :-D Had to put the valves in economy though....they all kept huffing and puffing....
> Damien.


Now I know it's definitely mine, it's been on the red :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Tritium said:


> So.... you 've been spotted in economy sitting on the valves Damien. Personally i feel for your fellow passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I sat next to him on a flight to hong kong, last year...


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Chaps
> Just a little update from me here in NYC. I have the first batch of valves safely with me. I get home from this busy work schedule on sunday so will be posting all your valves on monday.
> 
> Also Max gave me the go ahead for the "next" batch of 5 valves and I will be collecting these hopefully very early next month. So if you could let me know what colour samco reducers you would like blue or black that would be great.
> ...


I'll have one with black hoses please


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Chaps
> Just a little update from me here in NYC. I have the first batch of valves safely with me. I get home from this busy work schedule on sunday so will be posting all your valves on monday.
> 
> Also Max gave me the go ahead for the "next" batch of 5 valves and I will be collecting these hopefully very early next month. So if you could let me know what colour samco reducers you would like blue or black that would be great.
> ...


Blue hoses please 

Cheers Damien


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've been sat under the post slot for three days WHERE IS IT I'm starting to smell


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Black hoses please


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I've been sat under the post slot for three days WHERE IS IT I'm starting to smell


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ahh James mate you never fail to make me laugh.. 

Ok guys. So next MM evo order, time to choose your hose colour. 

Borisp-blue hose
Neilc blk hose
CrakHaBiTT - blk hose
Liam 676-
Sporty tt -
Gerry Lea-
TTKING-blk hose

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I've been sat under the post slot for three days WHERE IS IT I'm starting to smell


dont you mean smell worse?????? :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im watching with intrest still!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just to confirm to you all that i have posted all your MM evo valves, special delivery.  So you will receive them tomorrow. 

I have to be honest, i ended up a little bit out of pocket on this group buy. It was never my intention to make money out of this project, more to deliver to the forum and uk TT community what i feel is a great mod for our cars. I do appreciate your patience guys. Getting the goods from Max was quite difficult as he has to supply mcpi first and foremost. And had to locate evo valves.

I will have to slightly increase the price of the next batch of valves. Not by much. Just to cover my costs. I am still saving us quite a considerable amount on postage from the usa, and importation costs. And you will still be paying a lot less, than i paid for my own valve months ago.

I'm looking forward to hearing your reports guys.  
Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Let me know the difference and I will Paypal you the dosh.

That's if I can walk as cramp has set in from sitting under the post slot.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> Let me know the difference and I will Paypal you the dosh.
> 
> That's if I can walk as cramp has set in from sitting under the post slot.


same as that Damo.... apart from the clap.... im mean cramp Jam has got.....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys that's really kind of you. No worries eh. My shout.  have to learn to do my sums betterer... 

James have a bath i can smell you from here...  wont be long now chaps.

Any fitting questions just let me know. Its very straight forward. Fit it Dalek up style for day to day use and Dalek down for race mode...will post some pics for you all later. And make sure you tighten the hose clamps to the reducers really tight.

Damien.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

My install trials/tribulations here:

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-engine/madmax-dv/

learn from my mistakes. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes here we go....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks guys that's really kind of you. No worries eh. My shout.  have to learn to do my sums betterer...
> 
> James have a bath i can smell you from here...  wont be long now chaps.
> 
> ...


Damien

DOnt want you out of pocket bud. Just let me know how much and I will paypal the difference.

Matt


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Put me down for one if there's any left black hoses please


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looking forward to show horning mine in the original position :lol: :lol: :lol: cant wait ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> looking forward to show horning mine in the original position :lol: :lol: :lol: cant wait ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys that's really kind of you. No worries eh. My shout.  have to learn to do my sums betterer...
> ...


Me to! Just let me know when u need the money and I'll send it


----------



## cammy (Mar 25, 2012)

Interested in this, was gona pm last month but forgot to, you have any left or able to get more? 

Pm me if so


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Just ordered a nice Badger 5 MK3 3" TIP.... thought well as im gunna be rooting around under there I may as well change that 2 !.......


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Damien  
Thanks for taking the trouble to organise this group buy for us all, could i have blue hoses please and let me know when you need payment


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Gerry 

I hope all the valves are with their new owners now.  I am looking forward to your feedback.

Right now for the new list..

Neilc Black hose
Borisp Blue hose
Gerry Lea Blue hose
CrAkHaBitt Black hose
Liam676 Black hose
Sporty tt Black hose
TTKING
LOWTT225 Black hose

Guys i am going to have to price the valve at 128 pounds... Hope that is ok. I have to cover my costs etc. And still quite a fair bit cheaper than usa postage and import tax costs etc.

Can you all confirm you are still happy to go ahead. And CrAkHaBitt and TTKING could you let me know what colour hoses you might want, so i can let Max know. 
Many thanks guys.
Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Damn it.... postie took it back to depot rather than leaving it with a neighbour.... will have to wait till tomorrow to get it now..... boooooooooooooooooo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks Gerry
> 
> I hope all the valves are with their new owners now.  I am looking forward to your feedback.
> 
> ...


That's fine with me Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm gutted my box is at home and I'm stuck on costa del Lincoln looking at a burned out chiller unit with stupid people asking me what's wrong with it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm gutted my box is at home and I'm stuck on costa del Lincoln looking at a burned out chiller unit with stupid people asking me what's wrong with it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


whats wrong with it though????


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm gutted my box is at home and I'm stuck on costa del Lincoln looking at a burned out chiller unit with stupid people asking me what's wrong with it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Whats wrong with it James...the chiller...whats wrong with it.... :lol: [smiley=gossip.gif]

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm gutted my box is at home and I'm stuck on costa del Lincoln looking at a burned out chiller unit with stupid people asking me what's wrong with it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have you turned it off and then most importantly....... back on?????


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Got mine thanks Damien  Looks very nice  This thing will look like it will do the job nicely 

Ill put that addtional fiver in your account asap


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gutted my box is at home and I'm stuck on costa del Lincoln looking at a burned out chiller unit with stupid people asking me what's wrong with it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I would do but it decided it was guy Fawkes Night.

Womt be home until 20.30 but it's still going on tonight as I've sold my Forge unit and it needs posting.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff thanks Andy.

James any questions about fitting let me know, remember Darlek side up.  I had to trim a little bit off the bottom lower intercooler hose so it sat right under the battery cover. Don't trim it to short though :wink:

Damien.


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Damien if you are bringing any more back can I be in the next group?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi LOWTT225 I will put your name down on the list and let Max know. What colour hoses? blue or black? 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's bloody big..

Only just got in and I'm cream crackered so whipped the old Forge off to go in the post tomorrow and will fit the monster tomorrow.



















From reading the thread I'm guessing the hole should be there.

I will report back my findings tomorrow.

Thanks Damien very much [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes James the hole is part of Max's little mods. :wink: ...The MM Evo makes your hands look very small James.

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am thinking about having my intercooler to TB pipe made to accommodate this at full bore. I could also mod my TIP to take the increased size.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I am thinking about having my intercooler to TB pipe made to accommodate this at full bore. I could also mod my TIP to take the increased size.


I was thinking of giving the pipe a little bit of a fettle and some heat to see if I can get it on


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi LOWTT225 I will put your name down on the list and let Max know. What colour hoses? blue or black?
> 
> Damien.


Black hoses please  let me know when you need paid, also I'm going on a weeks holiday from the 12th sept! Cheers.


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Ok got mine on, Did some little "Low boost" testing and what a lovely different, The way it dumps boost is allot more efficient than the Forge 008 I have on there, It holds more boost, I have the boost controller set to 1.3 bar (low boost) and now its hold just over 1.4 bar on the same Duty Cycle, It allso feels more responsive and dosent let go off boost at all in any gear, Will do some high boost testing another time.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am sooooo looking forward to getting my TT back. Seeing your engine bay makes me think about it


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Matt B said:


> I am sooooo looking forward to getting my TT back. Seeing your engine bay makes me think about it


Won't be long mate  Im sure your going to love it  Im really amazing on how much a "blow off" valve can make such a difference 

Shows how inferior my old valve was though.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Andy Conroy said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I am sooooo looking forward to getting my TT back. Seeing your engine bay makes me think about it
> ...


Yes I have an EVO valve waiting to go on  Happy Days


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff thanks Andy.
> 
> James any questions about fitting let me know, remember Darlek side up.  I had to trim a little bit off the bottom lower intercooler hose so it sat right under the battery cover. Don't trim it to short though :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Oi you said Dalek side up and looking at yours and Andys pictures they are fitted Dalek side front. :? :?

Mine is fitted Dalek side up/top. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff thanks Andy.
> ...


 Had to fit mine at a different angle, Oh well what the hell it stil works and well  How is yours going James? Done any testing?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Andy Conroy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Yes done a few runs and it "seems" to work great liquid is showing very good figures for my setup so I'm a happy bunny.

Will turn it round tomorrow and do some more runs etc.

I was worried because it's a butt ugly big thingy but it blends in ok :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff thanks Andy.
> ...


Got a pick Jam??

@Damo... can you clarify pretty please???


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Tomorrow Badge my beloved Liverpool are just about to try to lose to some Jock bunch of *******


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

cool..... cheers


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just fitted my valve tonight in the original position. After lots of trimming, I finally got it to sit:










I lowered it again with some trimming of the hoses

Car seem a lot more responsive, and the noise......oooffftt! 

David


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looks great fella !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Anybody fancing doing a sound clip (please) of there's in action because mine seems somewhat "vocal" :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> Anybody fancing doing a sound clip (please) of there's in action because mine seems somewhat "vocal" :lol:


isnt that the point :lol:

where did you see differences on the old Liquid Jambo?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody fancing doing a sound clip (please) of there's in action because mine seems somewhat "vocal" :lol:
> ...


Going to trim the vacuum hose a little as it's way too long at the moment and give it another run.










Liquid wise I hit 248-252 everytime I check last night I did three runs and got 258 each time which in theory means it's holding boost well (that's what some geezer called Wal said anyway)


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I had a thought..... in practice it shouldn't make any difference which way round you have .... after all when under vac and it opens and provides a route for the access pressure or am I missing someting blud ???


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


James you have fitted it in race mode....you are using it pulling vacuum.... i would not run it for a prolonged period like this. Dalek side up bud. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> James you have fitted it in race mode....you are using it pulling vacuum.... i would not run it for a prolonged period like this. Dalek side up bud.
> 
> Damien.


Isn't that the way you have yours fitted (page 1 pics) :? :? :? :


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes James it was, just while i trialed it in race mode. My later Pic is the other way up. Sorry bud didn't mean to confuse you. :?

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Yes James it was, just while i trialed it in race mode. My later Pic is the other way up. Sorry bud didn't mean to confuse you. :?
> 
> Damien.


Well you did confuse me :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:

So I had it fitted right way round to start with.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey no harm done eh....Race side gives you slightly faster boost transfer shifts, but is less linear for day to day road use.  Not a huge amount in it to be honest. But its better for the engine to push than pull for prolonged periods. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

soooooo I connect it to my head and suck?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

sooooo normal use is with set the same as you would have a forge DV.... right.....?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

RudeBadger said:


> sooooo normal use is with set the same as you would have a forge DV.... right.....?


ignore that.... just re read a few posts..... all clear now !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok I'm going to go out on a limb here and say peeps are going to be very happy with this mod, the noise does take a little getting used to but this is far out weighed by the fact everything feels crisper (this of course could just be in my head)

Did 3 runs (1 3rd 2 4th) 24/27C IAT all coming back 362 love it


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

are these still available and at what cost?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> Ok I'm going to go out on a limb here and say peeps are going to be very happy with this mod, the noise does take a little getting used to but this is far out weighed by the fact everything feels crisper (this of course could just be in my head)
> 
> Did 3 runs (1 3rd 2 4th) 24/27C IAT all coming back 362 love it


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice might wanna try doing runs 1st 2nd 3rd 4th rather than 1st 3rd 2nd 4th... :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

ScottHmk4 said:


> are these still available and at what cost?


Hi Scott 
Yes they are and they are 130 delivered to your uk doorstep. I am in close contact with Max, the man behind this fantastic mod, who modifies the valve for our 1.8t's.

I will be starting the next group buy very soon, just waiting for confirmation from Max now in the usa.  
Let me know if you are interested Scott.

Damien.


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ScottHmk4 said:
> 
> 
> > are these still available and at what cost?
> ...


Do you need to have, or is it best to have any other mods prior to fitting one of DV's?

I've got (well the missus really) an 06 plate roadster 1.8 (163hp), I plan on having it remapped upto 200-210 some time in the near future and just wonder if I would benifit from one of these DV's or do you need a big turbo upgrade for it to be useful??

Cheers,


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

I spent a few hours testing yesterday swopping it around, I seem to get allot better response and its runs so much better in race mode as we call it ..Darlek side up makes it hesitate and not run so well 

Maybe my engine is Irish or something but i will keep mine in race mode as it seems to love it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Andy Conroy said:


> I spent a few hours testing yesterday swopping it around, I seem to get allot better response and its runs so much better in race mode as we call it ..Darlek side up makes it hesitate and not run so well
> 
> Maybe my engine is Irish or something but i will keep mine in race mode as it seems to love it


Here we bloody go the OCD dick in me now wants to do mutiple bloody runs with both the DV locations to decide once and for all which I prefer and it's all your fault Mr Conroy. [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> Andy Conroy said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a few hours testing yesterday swopping it around, I seem to get allot better response and its runs so much better in race mode as we call it ..Darlek side up makes it hesitate and not run so well
> ...


ha ha..... I'll now be doing the same when mine goes on...... let us know the results !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> ha ha..... I'll now be doing the same when mine goes on...... let us know the results !


NO :-*


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

ohhh gooowannnnnn


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

jamman said:


> Andy Conroy said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a few hours testing yesterday swopping it around, I seem to get allot better response and its runs so much better in race mode as we call it ..Darlek side up makes it hesitate and not run so well
> ...


Haha  fun though ain't..My car now sounds like the devil waiting to be unleashed :mrgreen:


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Damien
Black hoses please..!
Let me know when to send funds to you ..?

Cheers William


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


James, get rid of those cable ties and buy some of these, they clamp really well without too much force to damage the tube..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mikalor-W1-Co ... 870d597923


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

> Do you need to have, or is it best to have any other mods prior to fitting one of DV's?
> 
> I've got (well the missus really) an 06 plate roadster 1.8 (163hp), I plan on having it remapped upto 200-210 some time in the near future and just wonder if I would benifit from one of these DV's or do you need a big turbo upgrade for it to be useful??
> 
> Cheers,


Bump my own post.

Anyone able to answer my question above?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Hi mate, sorry you got missed!

no other mods required.... although having offered mine up to the car in the standard position it would be a right kerfuffle to fit it in due to the longer in/out tubes as they are elongated due tothe size reducer fittings.... and its loads bigger then a forge or OEM DV. I's strongly suggest doing a cold side DV relocate to make it easier...

that said one of the chaps has fitted his in the standard position with a bit of tube fettling !!

hope that helps


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ScottHmk4 said:
> 
> 
> > are these still available and at what cost?
> ...


pm'd


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Black hoses please


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Guys

After James contacted me about the subject of which way to run the valve i contacted Max and this is what he said...

Damien,

There is nothing wrong with running in "pull orientation" or "race mode" as you call it on a daily basis. The reason I usually recommend to not run this way is because only vacuum can operate the valve and if for some odd reason you loose your vacuum signal, the valve won't bypass excess pressure.

On the recommended push orientation, vacuum + boost pressure act together to push and pull the diaphragm plate open. If the vacuum signal is lost, the valve will still open, as soon as the system pressure exceeds the internal spring tension. To me, that's a nice feature and I consider it a failsafe or safety net. In my car, I only run in pull orientation when racing and revert back to push style for normal daily operations when I don't want to be monitoring stuff and just drive.

Feel free to copy and paste this to the lads in the UK forum.

Hope that helps guys. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

cool...... so pipe sticking out at right angles to the valve goes to the tip


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Whens the next batch?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Why, thinking of photocopying one? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Cookie

I'm working out the next batch with Max at the moment will keep you posted. 

Damien.


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

Found this Video on youtube with someone using the valve.






Are you sure this sounds normal? Sounds to me like a bit of turbo flutter. Please correct me if I am wrong. Video and car is not mine, but I have bought the MM DV from the states direct to stick in with my Big turbo build.

Just wanted to see if anyone else has a video or want to see if this sound is ok.

Cheers,

Craig.

PS, how do you embed a Video???? Worked it out.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I hope its normal..... sounds cool ! will let ya know tomorrow when I get mine on !

cheers


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Craig

Yes the design of the valve is diaphragm not piston so it is a lot more aural. Its all good though. And to be honest it lets you know whats going on with your engine.  The diaphragm in the EVO is a lot stronger than the ones they use in the very average audi oem plastic valves. Also unlike a piston valve it never needs servicing.  You will love it.

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

this just gets better and better!!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gents,

Max has recently updated his DV thread on fourtitude regarding code 17608 after the MM DV is installed on stock (no remap) TTs. Cheers to Damien (yes, he's part of the QW community) for doing the trial and error associated with the 17608 code. Without his efforts, we may never have discovered the solution. Anyway, here's Max's updated text:



> I wanted to update the thread based on some cool troubleshooting and testing from the QW community. It was discovered and confirmed by testing in my car that running the valve with stock programming and the N249 in the loop triggers a code (17608) from part throttle boost ramp. This is due to the fact that the boost limits preset in the OEM maps are exceeded at part throttle and the valve is holding higher boost than what the ECU is expecting. Solutions for stock cars, looking to run the valve, range from bypassing/deleting the N249, to getting a remap which effectively raise those boost limits.


and a link to Max's original thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves/page13 . His update is on page 13, number 434.

and the link to the QW thread: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/215393.phtml

cheers


----------



## pepe88 (Oct 11, 2009)

I kno I should read the whole thread but I just got a Forge007 and I'm antsy to see if I made a mistake. I have and APR93 tuned 2002 225. I have an upgraded intercooler, exhaust, and intake. Is this valve going to be a great benefit over the Forge007 to me?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

pepe88 said:


> I kno I should read the whole thread but I just got a Forge007 and I'm antsy to see if I made a mistake. I have and APR93 tuned 2002 225. I have an upgraded intercooler, exhaust, and intake. Is this valve going to be a great benefit over the Forge007 to me?


Yes, read the entire thread so you can draw you own conclusions. But, I think one of the key take-aways is that the Forge is an improvement over OEM, especially for stock cars and the MM is an improvement over Forge (and others) *for remapped cars.*

cheers.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

cralstc said:


> Found this Video on youtube with someone using the valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like my car when i got a split hose :


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

i will be interested in one of these when the next batch is getting ordered or the following one after that


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok James will put you down as a potential... I do the group buys 5/6 at a time. So Max can manage them and i can pick up during the month. Just waiting for the nod from Max now for this months 6. And will make a new list very very soon James. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

its like having a laughing monkey under the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> its like having a laughing monkey under the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol:


Reminds me of another one of my usa mods.... :lol: THE TRUNK MONKEY






Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok James will put you down as a potential... I do the group buys 5/6 at a time. So Max can manage them and i can pick up during the month. Just waiting for the nod from Max now for this months 6. And will make a new list very very soon James.
> 
> Damien.


Cool nice one Damien it may have to be the next batch as my wallets a bit low but i definitely will be wanting one very soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like mine a lot (settled on race position) but it's aint half got a gob on it.. suppose it's made to measure :lol: :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I like mine a lot (settled on race position) but it's aint half got a gob on it.. suppose it's made to measure :lol: :lol:


its great to get a noise like that and know what and why its happening...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

any chance of getting a sound clip of this?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> any chance of getting a sound clip of this?


I was going to ask this as mine is a little in ya face


----------



## pepe88 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I want one of these. I am in the USA though. They are $199 shipped through mcpi. How much if I do it through here?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> I like mine a lot (settled on race position) but it's aint half got a gob on it.. suppose it's made to measure :lol: :lol:


They say some owners look like their Dv's!..... Or was that their pets? Summink like that anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Chortle chortle x


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I've named my MM DV Cheeta! I can now have a little chat with him when im driving by blipping the throttle :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> I like mine a lot (settled on race position) but it's aint half got a gob on it.. suppose it's made to measure :lol: :lol:


I'll get one sorted tomorrow mate..... av got a pants ram air filter on at the mo so that may spoil it though.....


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

How much are these Damien?

Am I too late to be put down on this months list?

Cheers.

L


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Loz

Around 130 delivered safely and registered to your door mat. Max is endeavoring to get 6 together at the moment for our group buy this month, he has 3 in the bank for us so far. Its frustrating to be honest. He is a top chap and is trying his best for us. Once i have completed this order i will make another, and let you know.  I am sure Max wont be long in letting me know he has completed the valves for us.

Damien.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Damien, so am I too late for this batch of 6 being made now?

L


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Damien

Was wondering if there is any news of the second batch of DV from the US
Havent heard of anything for a while now..!!

Regards Wills


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Wills

I will be honest it was getting frustratingly difficult for Max to get together another group buy. If you are really interested i can have a word with Max for you to supply a valve. Or alternately, if you wait a little while i may have another fast flowing valve you may be interested in. Hopefully will be doing another mini presentation soon. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Would that be the one with more O-rings than a sheep farm at docking time? :wink:


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Damien

Could you speak with Max to supply DV

Regards Wills


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes i can Wills, will pm you when i have an answer from Max. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Damien !


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a madmax dv.
If someone want to sell his own valve, just drop me a pm


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Post an ad in the wanted section for one bud, they do pop up occasionally for sale on the forum.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I heard these things leak like incontinent knickers


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

And need too much VAC to crack open at the right time !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The non modded ones work well on the Evo/sti up to about 420bhp


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

BAMTT said:


> The non modded ones work well on the Evo/sti up to about 420bhp


I mean the amount of VAC the N249 system produces in order open the valve.....


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

So, after those miles, what's the conclusion..?

Is it worth over a Forge for every-day use (for remaped cars)?

Any problems..?


----------

